

Spark Gift (YC W15) – Give Stock as a Gift to Friends and Family - bobhaigler
http://recode.net/2015/03/13/two-former-googlers-backed-by-y-combinator-want-you-to-give-kids-the-gift-of-investing/

======
bobhaigler
Spark Gift founders here, happy to answer any questions!

We’re supporting fractional shares, so you can give a gift of as little as $20
of stock with just an email. You can receive a gift from family without giving
up your SSN (unlike savings bonds or other investment gifts) so if you’re
lucky enough to have someone who wants to give you or your children such a
gift, you can do so with some privacy.

------
strictnein
Related story: Grew up receiving stock gifts from my grandfather who was a
lifer at 3M. He gave us 10-15 shares of 3M or Medtronic every year for
Christmas.

Unfortunately, when I turned 18 I sold it all (for something like $15-$20k)
and wasted it during college. Had I kept it, with the splits and dividend
reinvestments, it'd be worth roughly $150-$200k now. Would have paid for my
kids schooling.

Giving stock is a great gift, if you also take time to help teach
responsibility, otherwise you're just handing them a post dated check.

~~~
bobhaigler
It's a great point. I think people are getting better about teaching kids
about finances, but it's still a difficult conversation for some. Kids receive
many signals about how to be a consumer, but perhaps could benefit from more
focus on how to make something, grow something, save or invest. Thanks for the
feedback, it's something people have mentioned to us and will guide how we
message kids about gifted stock, and which educational materials we develop.

